# pb installation typo, message d'avertissement



## lili-bluette (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
Je bloque sur ce problème :
Je dois, pour un boulot, installer une typo chinoise (la sim sun), je fais tout bien comme il faut mais mon mac me met ce message d'avertissement :
"De graves problèmes ont été détectés chez ces polices. Si elles sont installées, elles pourraient provoquer des problèmes ou même des blocages du système".
Evidement, je n'ose pas cliquer sur :"installer quand même"...sauf que je n'avance pas...
Sachant tout de même que ma cliente a cette typo sur son PC et que ça ne lui pose pas de problèmes.
Est ce que je brave l'interdit ? Ou pas ? Quels sont les risques réels ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2012)

Ben à priori, deux possibilités :

- cette police est spécifiquement faite pour Windows, dans ce cas, il faut trouver son équivalent "Mac" ou "universel"

- ta cliente vit dangereusement et la police est vérolée.

Maintenant, à part ne pas utiliser cette police, je ne vois pas quoi te conseiller de plus, faute d'infos supplémentaires.

Cela dit, les polices ne sont pas des périphériques, mais des éléments gérés par le système, donc, on déménage.


----------



## lili-bluette (13 Février 2012)

merci pascal .
je vais chercher l'équivalent.

je suis bien contente de ne pas avoir braver l'interdit.


----------

